# Land Feb 3 Sydney solo traveler



## Hendrix (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,

*Looking for Fun in Sydney solo traveler*! and maybe work Sydney++
To all whom read this I'm new to this forum and and seeing if i can get some better results from here then other forum site. 
I land in Sydney Feb 3 to backpack the east and hopefully west coast Solo and I currently have 10 days booked in the Jolly swagman after that if i decide to stay any longer ill be finding a cheaper hostel.

So I'm looking for some Fun in Sydney ill be a lone I'm 22 from Canada wanna party and see the beaches and learn to surf. So you one out there traveling also or is a Local and wanna hang out show me some stuff or explore reply or what ever and lets make some plans.!
Hope to hear from you.

Thank
Hendrik


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hendrix,

Jolly Swagman is central to the X nightclubs and theirs also a British lolly shop there. You are close to the train station and buses so can get around easily. 
I travelled on my own in 2007 & as long as you go to the common areas you'll soon make friends. 
If you want to work in bars you need a RSA & another for gambling if pokie machines on premises - which is highly likely. I travelled the whole east coast, SA & Perth. It's s big place - you'll meet people through jobs, trips etc. If you are staying in an area for a while join a touch footy team or tag maybe.


----------



## Hendrix (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks for the quick reply, So is the RSA Course hard to get into?
Also when ou say X nightclubs you mean Kings crosses night clubs, i hear it is a fun part of Sydney so i booked close to it, definitely wanna go party it up across the world, I'm from Alberta Calgary Canada and Sydney is 18 Hours ahead so my jet lag wont be so bad only 6 hours earlier, could be worse. I wonder if ill be ably to go out the day i land. any Clubs/Pubs your recommend


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

RSA courses run regularly. They are 1 day cost about $120 and are very simple. Just google rsa and you'll find heaps.

Yes a lot of people call Kings Cross 'The Cross' or just write 'X'.

You're keen if you're partying that night! You could start off at your backpackers to meet people and go from there.


----------

